# Outlander series, The Hunger games series, or The Passage?



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've been reading J.D. Robb books, and need to take a break since I only have one left before I need to sink more money into the series. Now, I'm trying to decide what to read next. My younger daughter has recommended the Outlander and Hunger Games series, as well as The Passage. Any opinions from you all?


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I probably shouldn't offer advice since I've only read one of those, but my vote is for the Outlander series.  It's just so amazing!  And it's very different than J.D. Robb - would be a nice departure.  And the books are all so long and involved - you really get your money's worth with Diana Gabaldon.    Or maybe it's just that I have such a crush on Jamie Fraser.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

bashfulreader said:


> Well, I probably shouldn't offer advice since I've only read one of those, but my vote is for the Outlander series. It's just so amazing! And it's very different than J.D. Robb - would be a nice departure. And the books are all so long and involved - you really get your money's worth with Diana Gabaldon.  Or maybe it's just that I have such a crush on Jamie Fraser.


I've read Jamie's name in discussions about Roarke. Sounds like someone I'd like to read about.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I've been reading J.D. Robb books, and need to take a break since I only have one left before I need to sink more money into the series. Now, I'm trying to decide what to read next. My younger daughter has recommended the Outlander and Hunger Games series, as well as The Passage. Any opinions from you all?


i'm am NOT a romance reader, but I LOVED the outlander series. My fav of all time. I drool over just the name Jamie Fraser.

hm. ok. i'm going to look it up again and read the first one for the 4th time. no joke.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't recommend any of them. 

I read the first Outlander and thought it was o.k. . . .but I felt like it dragged a bit and I wasn't convinced the characters were acting particularly realistically.  Never bothered to read any more of the series. 

And I've not read any of Hunger Games or The Passage so have no opinion on them.  Though I admit they don't appeal to me. 

I guess I'm probably not much help.


----------



## Christine Kersey (Feb 13, 2011)

I loved The Hunger Games series. I started The Passage, but it wasn't my cup of tea - I don't really like vampire books. I haven't read the Outlander series yet, although it is in my TBR pile.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I can't recommend any of them.
> 
> I read the first Outlander and thought it was o.k. . . .but I felt like it dragged a bit and I wasn't convinced the characters were acting particularly realistically. Never bothered to read any more of the series.
> 
> ...


No, Ann, you're not.  HOWEVER, you have helped me out in a lot of ways over the nearly 2 years that I've been a KB member, so I forgive you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I love JD Robb books too. Out of the ones you listed, I only read some of the Outlander. I loved the 1st and the 2nd, really liked the 3rd and kind of hated the 4th.  . I am afraid if I read the 5th, I won't have any like for Jamie left anymore. 

But yeah, the first 3 are really good. At least for me.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

bashfulreader said:


> Well, I probably shouldn't offer advice since I've only read one of those, but my vote is for the Outlander series. It's just so amazing! And it's very different than J.D. Robb - would be a nice departure. And the books are all so long and involved - you really get your money's worth with Diana Gabaldon.  Or maybe it's just that I have such a crush on Jamie Fraser.


Yep. If you want to really be immersed in a series, this is a good one. Gabaldon's books are long and there's a lot of history and drama in them. Somewhere along the line, I stopped reading them because it sorta takes her forever to get to where she's going, not that the trip isn't entertaining. I can still remember passages pretty vividly. I found myself recently having a mini-vacation at a cabin we sometimes rent, and I'm in bed there reading and I have a flashback of reading about the battle of Culloden in one of her books in that same bed several years earlier.

Maybe fifteen years ago I referred to Outlander as a romance on a message board -- maybe AOL or Compuserve -- and she came out of nowhere to protest. (She really, really doesn't liked that because she wants them shelved with general fiction -- maybe ebooks helps.)

I hear very good things about The Hunger Games, of course.

Have you ever read the Jean Auel books? That's another very involved, epic-feeling series.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Hmmm...this is a hard one.  One thing to keep in mind, the Outlander has (I believe) 7 books.  The first 3 are by far the best, IMO.  I'm on number 5 right now and I read it for a while, read something else, come back to it and read for a while because I still love it, but I don't feel passionate about it like I did the first 3.  Definitely a wonderful love story, I even cried sometimes, and I rarely cry over a book.

The Hunger Games is so totally different than anything I had read before.  I was lucky enough to be able to borrow these from another Kindler.  I read the first one really fast, and immediately read the 2nd, and then the 3rd.  To me, The Hunger Games was a much easier and quicker read than the Outlander books.  These are advertised as Young Adult and I'm certainly not one of those, but I loved them.

The Passage was a good story, and I'm really looking forward to the second one.  It didn't really seem to me to be a "vampire" story, although there was some of that, but it wasn't the blood-sucking Bela Lagosi type vampires 

I guess if I had to recommend ONE from these choices, it would probably be The Hunger Games.  You should be able to read all 3 of them pretty quickly.  To me, reading the Outlander books is like a big commitment!

Let us know what you choose.


----------



## Kathleen Valentine (Dec 10, 2009)

Outlander fan here.


----------



## Jamie Case (Feb 15, 2011)

If you like literary fiction, I would suggest The Passage. It's a very slowly-paced, character-rich version of a vampire story. It's a bit more sci/fi than fantasy too.

If that's not your cup of tea, I'd suggest the Hunger Games trilogy.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jamie Case said:


> If you like literary fiction, I would suggest The Passage. It's a very slowly-paced, character-rich version of a vampire story. It's a bit more sci/fi than fantasy too.
> 
> If that's not your cup of tea, I'd suggest the Hunger Games trilogy.


I love literary fiction, but also like fast-paced books. Sometimes I feel as if I should gravitate toward quicker reads because my Kindle TBR list is absolutely huge!


----------



## Jamie Case (Feb 15, 2011)

http://www.randomhouse.com/catalog/display.pperl?isbn=9780345504968

You can read the first 80 pages of The Passage on the Random House website. This excerpt is meatier than the sample and, if you decide to abandon it, you won't be out the money.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Jamie Case said:


> http://www.randomhouse.com/catalog/display.pperl?isbn=9780345504968
> 
> You can read the first 80 pages of The Passage on the Random House website. This excerpt is meatier than the sample and, if you decide to abandon it, you won't be out the money.


Thanks for the excerpt. Fortunately for me, my daughters, son-in-law, and I share an Amazon account, and my daughters have already bought the Outlander series, The Passage, The Hunger Games, and many other books on my TBR list.


----------



## Mrs. K. (Dec 31, 2010)

bashfulreader said:



> Well, I probably shouldn't offer advice since I've only read one of those, but my vote is for the Outlander series. It's just so amazing! And it's very different than J.D. Robb - would be a nice departure. And the books are all so long and involved - you really get your money's worth with Diana Gabaldon.  Or maybe it's just that I have such a crush on Jamie Fraser.


He's MINE, I TELL YA! Mine! 

I haven't read _The Passage_, but I have read both _The Hunger Games_ and all of the _Outlander_ series. _Outlander_ wins, hands down, but _The Hunger Games_ is no slouch. It's a fantastic book-a bit less developed, and you can read it in a day or two; _Outlander _ really sticks with you and you'll read it over and over.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I say to read "Outlander" first.  It is long and it does drag a bit in certain parts...but out of the three.  I would begin with that book.  I have yet to finish "Hunger Games" series and "The Passage", but they seem to be somewhat dull to me at the moment.  I am stuck in various parts of those books and are on "hold" in my Kindle.  "Outlander" made an easier transition thru the plot and really got me hooked.  "The Passage" and "Hunger Games" was more *BAM-BAM* in your face jarring...especially with a sudden cut in "The Passage".

Tris


----------



## Cynthia Justlin (Feb 23, 2011)

I vote for the Outlander series too! I haven't finished reading all the books yet, but those that I have read are great reads.


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

Cynthia Justlin said:


> I vote for the Outlander series too! I haven't finished reading all the books yet, but those that I have read are great reads.


i agree about the 1-3 in the outlander series; they were the best. i didn't mind 4-5 but i didn't read anymore of them because i really thought it had gotten overdone.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I think I'm going to start with the Outlander series, at least books 1-3, and then go on to The Hunger Games, and then possibly The Passage, unless David McAfee finished the sequel to _33 A.D._ That will take precedence over all others. Thanks for your help.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I really didn't enjoy Outlander, but I'm not a fan of most historical fiction. I did enjoy the Hunger Games, and haven't read the Passage (yet). Let us know which you go with!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, consider the time commitments.  "The Passage" is just one book (at least for now.)  "The Hunger Games" is a trilogy of mid-length novels.  "Outlander" is - what - 7 books now at about 1000 pages each?  So, how much time you got?


----------



## purplepen79 (May 6, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I read the first Outlander and thought it was o.k. . . .but I felt like it dragged a bit and I wasn't convinced the characters were acting particularly realistically. Never bothered to read any more of the series.


Took the words out of my mouth--I couldn't finish _Outlander_.

I did finish _The Hunger Games _ series and enjoyed it. Had a few issues with the characterization and parts of the plot, but nothing that made me fling it across the room (except the beginning of _Catching Fire_--it took me forever to get through the beginning of that one. Once I got to the middle, it was a quick, entertaining read.)


----------



## sbaum4853 (May 3, 2010)

All three!

Actually, I can't recommend Outlander. I tried to read it and it wasn't for me. 

The Passage is for you if you dig a well-crafted sentence in addition to a rip-roaring plot. This is my favorite of the three in the subject line, but it's not for everyone. 

But of the three, The Hunger Games is probably the sure thing. Everyone I've recommended it to has ended up loving it.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

Read The Passage and enjoyed it although it didn't live up to the hype.  Have to check out Hunger Games.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

I have Outlander and started it but I am having a hard time getting into it. I don't know what I was expecting but from all the great reviews I expected more. Not alot has happened and to me it is boring. I haven't read alot of it so I hope it picks up and gets better. I am on the second book in The Hunger Series and I am really enjoying them. I also didn't think I would like this series when I started it but I am really enjoying it. Now my favorite is The Passage. I gifted this to several people at Christmas and everyone has loved it. I cannot wait for the second book.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I have just started _Outlander,_ and will give it awhile to see how I like it. If I'm having trouble getting into it, I'll put it in my "Try again" collection, and then will give _The Hunger Games_ a try. I'll save _The Passage_ for later. I often have several books going at once, letting my mood determine which one to pick up and read. I'm sure I'll like these books, based on my daughter's earlier reviews of them. (Both of my daughters and I have very similar tastes in book, which works out well since we share an account.)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

One advise with Outlander, don't give up in the beginning, you'll know when the carp hits the fan and it really kicks off  . But it does take a little bit. 

Once you get there its like holy carp


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Atunah said:


> One advise with Outlander, don't give up in the beginning, you'll know when the carp hits the fan and it really kicks off . But it does take a little bit.
> 
> Once you get there its like holy carp


OK. I'm at the very beginning now, when Claire and Frank have been to the tavern after having seen the goat's blood on the steps of each house in the neighborhood (page 10 of 550).  Long, long, long, LONG way to go.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Outlander all the way.  I've read the existing series three times now and have been thinking that I'm really due to re-read at least the first book, Outlander again.  I'm needing a "Jamie fix"....... Roarke is okay but doesn't hold a candle to Jamie for me.  Just MHO......


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Outlander all the way. I've read the existing series three times now and have been thinking that I'm really due to re-read at least the first book, Outlander again. I'm needing a "Jamie fix"....... Roarke is okay but doesn't hold a candle to Jamie for me. Just MHO......


I hope I don't have to get halfway through the book before Jamie shows up. I've heard so much about him that I'm getting a bit impatient.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> I hope I don't have to get halfway through the book before Jamie shows up. I've heard so much about him that I'm getting a bit impatient.


He's worth the wait..... hang in there!! Okay... that does it.... I'm starting the book for the fourth time through.....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> He's worth the wait..... hang in there!! Okay... that does it.... I'm starting the book for the fourth time through.....


Woohoooo! I've successfully enabled yet again!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Cindy416 said:


> Woohoooo! I've successfully enabled yet again!


We need to have the ability to add stars to those Enabler banners! You earned another!! Just mentioning Jamie is all it takes.....sigh.....


----------



## Pinworms (Oct 20, 2010)

I've only read The Hunger Games series, and I would NOT recommend it.  I thought it was poorly written and very derivative.  I think the only good point is that it is Young Adult- very easy and quick to read.


----------



## JMArray (Mar 4, 2011)

My brother loved the Hunger games. I started reading it and it was pretty good, and what to continue it but haven't been able to get back to it.

I was curious though, is the Outlander pretty time traveled based? Or is it just more focused in the whole romance aspect of it? I love time traveling


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> We need to have the ability to add stars to those Enabler banners! You earned another!! Just mentioning Jamie is all it takes.....sigh.....


I'm on page 47, shortly after Claire first meets Jamie. Wish I could have found more time to read last night. Stayed up too late just getting to part where Claire is transported back in time. There's always today after
church. I don't suppose anyone would believe that I'm reading my Bible on my Kindle during most of church.   At least we have our monthly potluck, so I won't have to spend a lot of time cleaning up the kitchen today.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

JMArray said:


> I was curious though, is the Outlander pretty time traveled based? Or is it just more focused in the whole romance aspect of it? I love time traveling


The Outlander series is definitely time travel based. It does have romance... but for me, that's not the basis of the series.


----------



## emilyward (Mar 5, 2011)

I really enjoyed The Hunger Games, so much that I'm really looking forward to the movies. They don't have the strongest writing. I could kind of tell that she was a television writer. But they're quick reads and the world stuck with me. 

And now I want to check out The Outlander series! Seems like a very interesting read and so many people seem to enjoy it. I just hope I can get past the slow beginning, too - that's what turned me off of Girl with a Dragon Tattoo.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

emilyward said:


> I really enjoyed The Hunger Games, so much that I'm really looking forward to the movies. They don't have the strongest writing. I could kind of tell that she was a television writer. But they're quick reads and the world stuck with me.
> 
> And now I want to check out The Outlander series! Seems like a very interesting read and so many people seem to enjoy it. I just hope I can get past the slow beginning, too - that's what turned me off of Girl with a Dragon Tattoo.


I started reading The Outlander last night, and didn't think it started out as slowly as I'd expected. (I thought The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo was really slow. It's in my "Try again" collection.) The Hunger Games will be after the first 2 or 3 Outlander books. I've been reading the "In Death" series, and now, here I am, with another apparently handsome man who spouts Gaelic now and then.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I couldn't put The Passage down (well, I didn't want to).  It is a big book.  I have read the first two Outlander books and enjoyed them.  A good read, but not a page turner like The Passage.  Have not read The Hunger Games.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

JMArray said:


> I was curious though, is the Outlander pretty time traveled based? Or is it just more focused in the whole romance aspect of it? I love time traveling


Honestly, I'd say no. The way the author explained it was that she meant to write a period piece, but Claire refused to cooperate, insisting on acting and talking as someone from a much later time period. She had no choice but to make her go back in time. 

So, the time-traveling thing is very important, but most of the book reads more like an historical fiction novel... well, except that Claire is always sort of "different" - if that makes sense. There's a lot more to it, but I still feel like the book reads more like historical fiction/romance than what I think of as time-traveling books. Just my humble opinion, though.


----------



## JMArray (Mar 4, 2011)

Cool. Thank you both, PraiseGod and  Bash. I am going to have to see what I do then...haha. But thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

I was just recently asked if I had read the Outlander series and I'd not heard of them so checked them out and realized I actually got the first book free last fall on my Kindle.  After reading a lot of reviews, I'm looking forward to reading them since I've not read many series but I love long books.  I've got to finish a couple of library DL's first but will check back on this thread to see how you're doing, Cindy.  Good luck! 

I also think I got the first book of the Hunger Games so will definitely start those next.  Just not enough hours in the day!!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I havent read  Outlander or The Passage.. but  I loved the first two  Hunger Games  books.  They are fast reads.


----------



## Jennybeanses (Jan 27, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I've been reading J.D. Robb books, and need to take a break since I only have one left before I need to sink more money into the series. Now, I'm trying to decide what to read next. My younger daughter has recommended the Outlander and Hunger Games series, as well as The Passage. Any opinions from you all?


I read The Passage last spring and I wanted to love it. I really did. The introductory chapter just sucked me in, but as the plot shifted I found myself really confused for about 100 pages as I tried to pick up the threads again. Overall, it was an okay book, but not as powerful as it was made out to be early on when Stephen King was giving it such high praise.

I am going to read The Hunger Games, so I can't say yay or nay personally, but my husband loved it.

And the Outlander books are ALWAYS a good read.


----------



## JoeMitchell (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't read the Outlander books yet, but I recently finished The Passage and I'm currently reading the third Hunger Games book.  I recommend The Passage, but like others said, not entirely.  It was good, but it took me forever to read it, and I thought there were some serious plot inconsistencies, but I won't go into that.  I really, REALLY liked The Hunger Games and Catching Fire.  I thought the story and writing were very well done and focused.  It was a real page-turner for me.  I'm looking forward to seeing them all made into movies.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I really did not like the first Outlander, I read it cause of all the good things I read here but actually hated it. Don't even know why I finished it. 

Loved The Hunger Games and ripped through all 3 in less than 2 weeks and I am not a particularly fast reader. People seem to either love em or hate em though.

Just started The Passage and I really like it so far. I am still on the sample (which is pretty long) and anxious to get back to it which is a good sign... not too thrilled at the price and that there is a sequel that has yet to be released...not even sure if it has been written yet? LOL


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm listening to the In Death series from audible. Got my mom addicted so she buys them <ggggg>.

I'm an outlander fan as well. I've read the first 3 books twice. I did enjoy book 5. I put it off as long as I could but ended up reading it and now waiting patiently for #6.. Ok not so patiently.

I haven't read the other series but The Hunger Games has a ton of good reviews so I'm going to give the first one a try myself.


----------



## JRTomlin (Jan 18, 2011)

Cindy416 said:


> I've been reading J.D. Robb books, and need to take a break since I only have one left before I need to sink more money into the series. Now, I'm trying to decide what to read next. My younger daughter has recommended the Outlander and Hunger Games series, as well as The Passage. Any opinions from you all?


Just don't, please, make the mistake of thinking that the Outlander is realistic Scottish history if you read it. It isn't.

I thought Hunger Games had an interesting concept and is better written, by far, than Outlander. Hunger Games has reasonably good characterisation, again, I would say much better than Outlander. The poor and characterisation in Outlander is one reason I didn't get past the first book and barely got through it. Hunger Games is definitely fast-paced. I haven't read The Passage so I can't make a comparison there.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

JRTomlin said:


> Just don't, please, make the mistake of thinking that the Outlander is realistic Scottish history if you read it. It isn't.
> 
> I thought Hunger Games had an interesting concept and is better written, by far, than Outlander. Hunger Games has reasonably good characterisation, again, I would say much better than Outlander. The poor and characterisation in Outlander is one reason I didn't get past the first book and barely got through it. Hunger Games is definitely fast-paced. I haven't read The Passage so I can't make a comparison there.


Don't worry. I'm a history buff, as well as a wee bit Scottish, so I'm aware of the history.


----------

